# My adapter is "buzzing"



## satz

The power adapter of my laptop is making a very faint, but definitely audible "buzzing" sound.

Is anyone aware what this could mean, or if it is a problem?


----------



## Skyler

How long have you had it?

It sounds like it's getting ready to go to the Great Junkpile in the Sky. You might want to invest in a new one, just in case.


----------



## satz

Skyler said:


> How long have you had it?
> 
> It sounds like it's getting ready to go to the Great Junkpile in the Sky. You might want to invest in a new one, just in case.



That's not good news, I don't think I've even had it for 2 months!


----------



## nicnap

I am not sure what it could mean...I did have one that did something similar a few years ago...it actually would get warm when I used it. It started smoking one day and shorted out...I unplugged it and bought a new one. Just keep an eye on it, would be my advice.


----------



## Grymir

It means Big Brother is watching! The little Camera and microphone they put in there is a little loose!


----------



## Skyler

satz said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long have you had it?
> 
> It sounds like it's getting ready to go to the Great Junkpile in the Sky. You might want to invest in a new one, just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not good news, I don't think I've even had it for 2 months!
Click to expand...


Well, buzzing sounds aren't really the norm for laptop chargers. I think it's either one of the transformers inside or possibly a capacitor. Not being an expert on the noises electronic components make when they die, I can't say for sure--only that it sounds like it's going to. Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## westminken

the same thing happened to me last night. the only difference was mine started to beep. I had to replace mine. $100 was a bit tough to swallow to replace a power cord.


----------



## jfschultz

satz said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long have you had it?
> 
> It sounds like it's getting ready to go to the Great Junkpile in the Sky. You might want to invest in a new one, just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not good news, I don't think I've even had it for 2 months!
Click to expand...


Only 2 months! It should be under warrantee and the dealer should replace it at no cost.


----------



## jambo

There is a slight buzz or hum of any power unit but normally this would not be heard. If however your lap top is on a hard surface, this slight hum is magnified because of the slight vibration on a hard surface. The power unit should be warm but if it is excessively warm, even hot, then there is a problem and it should be unplugged immediately. Check there is no electric smell. Although only 2 months old, power units are not always covered by guarantees. 

It may sound obvious but make sure its the right power unit for that laptop. Some power units have a positive polarity on the centre piece of the jack and others are negative polarity. There will be a little symbol with similer to --(0+ or --(0- make sure the symbol on the lap top matches this. It is possible a power unit with the the wrong polarity was given to you.


----------



## kvanlaan

> It means Big Brother is watching! The little Camera and microphone they put in there is a little loose!



I hear they‘re even putting them in the spines of KJVs and Barthian Sys Theologies now. 

Tim, you're sunk. See you in Gitmo!


----------



## Zenas

Though not readily apparent, your power adapter is in fact a transformer. Many have been disseminated among the population in anticipation of the new, upcoming junk...err Transformer's movie. Treat it kindly, lest it transform and destroy your house, computer, or even your library.


----------



## Hippo

westminken said:


> the same thing happened to me last night. the only difference was mine started to beep. I had to replace mine. $100 was a bit tough to swallow to replace a power cord.



Let me guess, a Mac?


----------



## Zenas

No, Macs are $70. The $100 would be for one of your beloved PC's.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Mark,

As noted, if it's < 2 mos old then it's under warranty. Contact your manufacturer to have a new brick sent out.

BTW, it's not a transformer but an AC-DC converter. There really should not be circuitry within that should cause a buzzing sound.


----------



## VictorBravo

Semper Fidelis said:


> Mark,
> 
> As noted, if it's < 2 mos old then it's under warranty. Contact your manufacturer to have a new brick sent out.
> 
> BTW, it's not a transformer but an AC-DC converter. There really should not be circuitry within that should cause a buzzing sound.



Actually, I'm pretty sure there is a small step-down transformer before the rectifying circuit. That's how they get the house current down to 9, 12, or whatever volts output.

So the buzz is probably the laminations of the transformer vibrating. It is very common. But if the buzz is loud, or has gotten louder than before, it is quite possible that the windings have over-heated and the material holding the laminations together has softened. That's an indication that it may be ready to burn out.

In any event, get a new one if it its bothersome or if it is running hotter than you can touch. But I bet if you pick up most any adaptor and listen closely (if it is drawing current by charging the laptop), you will hear the classic 60 cycle B-natural hum (in the US, 50 cycle elsewhere).


----------



## VictorBravo

OK, so I haven't been paying attention the last few years. There are some laptop adaptors out there that don't use transformers, but use digital switching. So you wouldn't get a transformer hum, but you still get the 60 cycle hum from the switching circuit.

I found such an adaptor in my spare parts bin. The cool thing is that it puts out the right DC level regardless of whether it's plugged into 220 or 110. But it still puts out the 60 cycle hum if you listen closely.


----------



## Scynne

I have a Mac Powerbook, it's been doing that forever (exageration, more like six months). It makes noise whenever I use the mouse, processor-intensive programs, and, most audibly, when I scroll up or down a page. It still works just fine, no problems.


----------



## satz

Hey guys,

Thanks for all your help. I think I will bring it down to the shop where I bought it from this weekend to let them them have a look or replace it. Thanks again!


----------

